# Biggest Loser-Specktra style



## Richelle83 (Oct 16, 2013)

A few members have suggested that we do a support thread for weightloss/healthy lifestyles. 

  Here are 3 all new threads for this new journey!

Weightloss inspiration photos 
Favorite meal plans etc
Favorite workout routines/exercises/music

  And we can use this one for everything else lol


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm down!


----------



## lizzylu23 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yay!!!  :cheer: Now we are all going to support eachother and we will keep inspired to finish our goal!!   When are we going to start our commitment diet/healthy eating/ exercise ?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

Love this idea!


----------



## Serenityy (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you Richelle! You're always putting things in motion for us!


----------



## Serenityy (Oct 16, 2013)

lizzylu23 said:


> *When are we going to start our commitment diet/healthy eating/ exercise ?*


  I'm ready when you all are!


----------



## lizzylu23 (Oct 16, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> I'm ready when you all are! eace:


 Me too.... I'm down to start asap


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 16, 2013)

How's about a start date of Monday and an end date of 1/31? or 2/28?  Want to give enough time to recoup from the holidays in case we get sidetracked lol.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Oct 16, 2013)

I think this is a cool idea, I've been seriously undisciplined for a few months now and since I'm on Specktra so much maybe I'll get that motivation back!


----------



## amzee807 (Oct 16, 2013)

This is a great idea! Especially now that it's holiday season with all the drinks and sweets and being less active


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Oct 16, 2013)

I love this idea!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 16, 2013)

I need to be a part of this!


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 16, 2013)

Yay.... I'm excited. Are there any runners on here?


----------



## lizzylu23 (Oct 16, 2013)

I am not a runner but I have a treadmill at home


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 16, 2013)

I need a treadmill. I have my periods where i love running outside then when it gets cold i love running on the treadmill


----------



## abjarrett (Oct 17, 2013)

This is a great idea!  I don't have a workout/health buddy here, so you guys will be my new "lifestyle change" buddies!


----------



## lizzylu23 (Oct 17, 2013)

abjarrett said:


> This is a great idea!  I don't have a workout/health buddy here, so you guys will be my new "lifestyle change" buddies!:yahoo:


  Yes We are!!


----------



## Mac4Megan (Oct 19, 2013)

Well I'm having a late (Canadian) thanksgiving dinner tonight so I will be starting Monday! I'm super busy with working full time and school full time so until the end of my semester I'm just gonna change my diet, I barely have time to shower let alone work out


----------



## tiera720 (Oct 20, 2013)

Well I'm all in!


----------



## lizzylu23 (Oct 20, 2013)

I think I'm starting with my exercise routine tomorrow.


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 21, 2013)

lizzylu23 said:


> I think I'm starting with my exercise routine tomorrow.


 what are you going to do. I am going to run 5miles on  Wednesday


----------



## Wolverina (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay! And yes please! Working graveyard has just doubled my eatin' time.


----------



## mosha010 (Oct 21, 2013)

MONDAY IS UPON US LADIES!  i oficially joined Weight watchers over the weekend (work is sponsoring it for employees so i figured i take advantage) and tried to stick to my"points" through the weekend.   STATS: current weight: 164lbs height 5 1' age 31 ideal weight: 145 lbs. FIT. not skinny!: FIT.   i gained all of 20 lbs in the last 3 years so im going to work for my 20's weight but better: fit. im willing to compromise pounds lost for inches lost which is AT THE END, BETTER.   GOALS OF THE WEEK:   *DRINK 8 GLASSES OF WATER A DAY.  *EAT MEALS AT REGULAR HOURS *SUBSTITUTE MY AFTERNOON SNACKING AT WORK FROM VENDOR MACHINE COOKIES/JUNK TO FRUIT OR AT LEAST NUTS/FIBER.  *RUN 10 MILES THIS WEEK: I used to run 10 miles a day! but again, lifestyle changes, work schedule changes, lazyness, tv... so im going to aim to accumulate 10miles at least throghout the course of the week.  *STICK TO MY POINTS THIS WEEK AND ATTEND A WW MEETING.   WHATS YOUR GOAL!??


----------



## whittnee (Oct 21, 2013)

So glad I saw this , I need to get on track


----------



## Serenityy (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm ready for this!   I won't be able to work out today due to some majorrrr studying I need to do. But for these 2 days I will be drinking a lot of water. I have cut out sweets and fried food now, that's what has caused me to put on some pounds. I started losing weight in the summer. In the beginning I was 170 lbs, gained sooo much weight my freshman year. Now I weigh 150!  My dream goal weight is 130 lbs. I know I can never really be skinny, I never been skinny EVER. I dream of being fit! Good luck to everyone, I know we can do this! Stats: Weight: 150 Height: 5'1 Age: 19 Goal weight: 130 (if I go lower that would be amazing)  After these two days of studying I will definitely be in the gym, for now I got to improvise!


----------



## jennyap (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm in. I've been overweight for a loooong time (and never skinny) so I expect it to take a long time to slim down too, but it's time I did something.   Working long hours lately has meant no time to get to a gym (I need to join) or take much care over what I'm eating. I've got a couple of major deadlines coming up in the next week and a half, so I'll start seriously once I'm past those, say 1st November.  Long term weight loss goal - 70lbs Goal to end Feb - 30lbs  Slow but steady will be my motto - it has to be a lifestyle change not a short term fix, and I need to build new habits.


----------



## lizzylu23 (Oct 21, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> what are you going to do. I am going to run 5miles on  Wednesday


  So here are the basic starts for me  My goal is to drop 60-65 lbs.  *current weight:*208lbs *age:* 27 *height:*5'3.5 *goal weight:*145-150 its the weight I am supposed to be according with my height. *today 10/21/13 a better life with better choices starts*  I have weight myself just after waking up and before eating a thing. And I will do weekly weight check ins.  This week I am going to:  Run for 30 mins and do some cardio dancing. To add up to at least 1 hour of activity and of course cool down.  I am quitting all junk food, fried food, candy, soda, bread.  Drink my 8 glasses of water per day.  Eat smaller meals and eat every 4 hours.  Eat more fruits/ vegetables and also eat more white meats.  I will update every week with other things I added to my diet/exercise plan.  *Good luck to all of us starting today!!  We can do it :cheer: *


----------



## LARAELYSE (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm so happy to participate!  Feels good when you have support!  I've been making a smoothie with veggies & wanted to share it with you ladies! Use fresh spinach,  kale,  cucumber,  parsley,  broccoli, celery & 2  bananas... add WATER so it will all blend. BE WARNED that this will clean out your system of junk/processed foods from your intestines.  I woke up at 3am feeling my tummy cramp...& don't be alarmed if what you see in the toilet is weird looking, its all the crap that you want OUT! I'm sorry to be somewhat graphic, but just wanted you all to know what to expect lol hope this helps!


----------



## abjarrett (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, I guess it's time to get my butt in gear.  I gained 80 pounds with my first pregnancy.....and it hasn't went anywhere but up since then.  I'm not looking to get to my pre-pregnancy weight (even though I wouldn't mind), but I want to be fit and have energy again.  There's no excuse to still be dragging around the weight (and more) after seven years.  I have a lot of weight to lose, but I'm going in 10-pound increments so that I don't get discouraged easily.  There's no reason that I shouldn't be able to lose at least 1 pound per week.

My goals for the week will change according to what I really need to do, so I'll be checking in every Monday to update goals and post a weekly weigh-in since I tend to weigh every Monday.

*Starting Weight: *232.2
*Height:* 5'8"
*Age:* 32
*Initial goal:* 10 pounds lost by 12/31/13.
*Goal weight for 2/28:* 200 pounds
*Final Goal weight:* 150

*GOALS FOR THE WEEK:*
  Drink 8 cups of water a day.
  Eat more fruits and veggies.
  Eat breakfast every day.
  Eat less unhealthy starches (white bread, white rice, etc.) and substitute healthier choices.
  Get moving (no matter how small).


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 22, 2013)

STATS:
current weight: 180lbs
height 5 7'.5
age 32
ideal weight: 150 lbs and toned

i gained all of 30 lbs in the last 6 months because I got sick. I am feeling a little better so I think it is time to stop being lazy and making excuses. I always feel awesome after I work out.

GOALS OF THE WEEK:

*Drink more water and stay away from sugary drinks.
*Eat meals at reasonable times and nothing after 8.
*Make sure I care healthy snacks with me to work because it is so easy to get/pick up junk food then it is to get some healthy to eat
  * Make a work out schedule so i can know what i am suppose to do when I go to the gym and not get sidetracked

  Also, they is an app called lose it. I will have you monitor your weigh lose and eating habits. you will have to log everything you eat and when you exercise but it will help you out a lot.


----------



## mosha010 (Oct 22, 2013)

Guys a great way to stay in track is to PREPARE!   Prepare ahead for work time munchies by packing some nuts or fruit, prepare ahead your lunches if possible, plan out dinners ahead of time so you don't get home and call the delivery guy!!! (And hello! More money for your pocket!) get water in the fridge: to me is easier to get the bottles and carry them anywhere, a lot of the times I refill them at the filter at work...


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 22, 2013)

Im in! I gain 15 lbs since jan


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry I'm late in the game by a few days, but I would love to be a part of this as a way of keeping me motivated.   Today's weight: 162 Starting weight: 190 Ultimate goal weight: 125  [@]mosha010[/@] is so correct when she says to prepare. I now almost always bring my lunch to work with snacks. I also have a Bobble, which is one of those refillable water bottles with a filter.   I think one of the biggest changes that I have made and has really helped is that I cut out soda. Before I was a Diet Coke and sugar free Red Bull junkie, but whatever chemicals that are in there don't help. I cut out all caffeine at first, but have reintroduced it in moderation through tea (mixing my own blend of black and fruit teas).   We now rarely buy beer to have in the fridge and reserve drinking for when we're out with friends of celebrating. I'm more aware of what I eat. Which means I don't deny myself what I really really want, but because of that I think I end up wanting it less.   I make sure my SO's beloved chocolate chip cookies are out of sight in his cookie jar and my bundle of fresh apples are in full view.   One of my coworkers kept telling me once you lose the first 10 pounds, then you really have the motivation to keep going. Which I believe to be so true because I bounced around between 190 and 180 for awhile, but once I was on the lessor side of 180 and I could see a difference, I was like "yeah, I can DO this!"    I look forward to everyone's updates. A support group like this is really awesome to have.


----------



## Tyra Shena (Oct 24, 2013)

I would love to join! I have a family cruise coming up in February and my family has been procrastinating on our biggest loser competition!    My Stats are Current weight 189 lbs Wish weight  165 lbs Previous wt. 174 I've gained 14lbs since may    I know I'm late so Ill just jump right in️


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 25, 2013)

Ran my five miles today


----------



## mosha010 (Oct 25, 2013)

ran 2 miles.. quick reminder: HAVE YOU DRANK WATER TODAY!????


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has gained weight in 2013...I've been through a tough year and sometimes it's hard to get the motivation to lose weight. Just gotta remind myself that it's worth it.


----------



## lizzylu23 (Oct 25, 2013)

CiaoBellaa said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who has gained weight in 2013...I've been through a tough year and sometimes it's hard to get the motivation to lose weight. Just gotta remind myself that it's worth it.


  It is hard and it's so easy to get unmotivated but *thats why this group was made and we are all here for the same reason and to support eachother.!!*


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 26, 2013)

lizzylu23 said:


> It is hard and it's so easy to get unmotivated but *thats why this group was made and we are all here for the same reason and to support eachother.!!*


 you're right. Its so easy to get unmotivated. I plan on running three times next week. I also am going to do 20 push ups and 50 sit ups a day. Lets get it ladies. Summer is coming up and you can make a difference in a few months.


----------



## mandrake (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah I'm on a wheight loss as well right now.

  Start weight June 2011: 270
  weight last week: 251
  weight today: 242
  Goal: 140
  Height: 170cm

  I'm doing Atkins and feeling great. I've started walking a lot and already see results with clothes. Of course Atkins is a very yummy way to loose weight. The only thing that really works for me.


----------



## Tyra Shena (Oct 27, 2013)

I've been drinking a lot of water and doing a lot of stretching before I actually start working out.... I stopped working out in May after pulling my sciatic nerve in my right glute... So I'm really nervous about actually working out but as soon as I can  bend over without pain I WILL BE READY!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 29, 2013)

Here we go! Height: 5'5"
  October 7: weight 175.6--started on high protein diet my Nurse Practitioner developed
  October 14: weight: 170.0 lbs--woo hoo!
  October 21: weight: 166.6--holy cow! down 9 pounds!
  October 28: weight 168.0--I cheated on my diet and it shows! Back to the drawing board and plan to stick to diet this week.


----------



## mosha010 (Oct 29, 2013)

@jessica: girl this is amazing! Congrats!!!!!! You're doin great! As that little setback it's just proof were all human and things happen don't let it discourage you!!!! You're doing amazing!!!!!   My update : 2lbs down from last weeks weight-in but 2lbs it's normal to go up and down so I'm got g to truly believe it if this week has gone down some too.   Been counting my points drinkin water and sneaking a run or a power walk here and there.   Goal of the week: eat more veggies!!!! If I stuff myself with healthy stuff I'll be too full to indulge in cookies and candy. Halloween is a true challenge cause I love chocolate but I know it's not worth a buncha chocolate to the bigger healthier fitter picture.    How's everyone doing!??


----------



## lizzylu23 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm a little late on update   10/21/13 start weight 208.0 10/28/13 update 206.8  This week I have started to juice and have been drinking a glass of juice first thing in the morning. I have started to eat more vegetables. Exercise wise, I am exercising 4-5x for 45min-1 hour and I have been drinking only water.


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm saving my spot for after I have this baby!


----------



## abjarrett (Nov 1, 2013)

I procrastinated on weighing all week because I knew it wouldn't be good.  It's been a HORRIBLE week and I've been eating junk and stress-eating all week and it shows.  I'm not going to beat myself up about it.  I'll just have to get back on track and start from here.

*Starting Weight (10/21):* 232.2
*Current Weight (11/1):* 235.6  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Initial goal:* 10 pounds lost by 12/31/13.
*Goal weight for 2/28:* 200 pounds
*Final Goal weight:* 150

*GOALS FOR THE WEEK:*
  Drink 8 cups of water a day.
  Eat more fruits and veggies.
  Eat breakfast every day.
  Eat less unhealthy starches (white bread, white rice, etc.) and substitute healthier choices.
  Get moving (no matter how small).


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 1, 2013)

stay motivated ladies


----------



## lizzylu23 (Nov 1, 2013)

Let's keep it up !!  WE CAN DO IT! :cheer:


----------



## Ivonne383 (Nov 3, 2013)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## jennyap (Nov 4, 2013)

Soo, Friday was my official start date (weight was 226 lbs  ) Then Saturday we went out for a meal to celebrate my parents' ruby wedding anniversary, so not a great start LOL!   Not making any dramatic changes, just trying to gradually make healthier choices where I can. More water, less soda, more fruit & veg, less carbs, etc.   Today I'll be going to check out a possible gym to join.


----------



## That1980sGirl (Nov 4, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> Ran my five miles


  i need to get there. How long does it take you to complete 5 miles?


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 5, 2013)

That1980sGirl said:


> i need to get there. How long does it take you to complete 5 miles?


45 minutes.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello ladies I just joined this thread.

*Starting Weight:* 265.2
*Height:* 5'0"
*Age:* 31
*Current weight:* 203

  My Goal weight is to be back at my Marine Corps weight of 140 ( I was bodybuilding at that time)


  Hey ladies here are my progress photos so far! This is a loss of 60lbs. This was taken a couple of weeks ago and is on my ig. I plan to post more as I go.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Nov 5, 2013)

That is amazing progress [@]bvenice1920[/@]!! Congrats!!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 5, 2013)

MaitaiFluff said:


> That is amazing progress @bvenice1920!! Congrats!!


 @MaitaiFluff  thank you so much.


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats bvenice1920.  You're doing great


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 6, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> Congrats bvenice1920. You're doing great


  Thank you so much @LouGarner  I can't describe how better I feel after losing that weight just that amount makes walking so much easier. I still have a ways to go but I am so happy have started the journey.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 11, 2013)

Week 1 - 3lbs down :bigthumb:


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Nov 11, 2013)

Great start [@]jennyap[/@]!  It's been almost 3 weeks since I've updated here. I've been a little afraid of the scale for that past week or so since I know I was not on my best behavior around Halloween. Now most of the left of Trick or Treat candy is gone and I'm feeling much better, aside from having this crummy cold.   Height: 5' 2" Current Weight: 158   Last Weigh In: 162 Original Weight: 190   Ultimate Goal Week: 125


----------



## lizzylu23 (Nov 12, 2013)

Late update :  2 weeks ago  208.6lbs Yesterdays weight check: 204.2 lbs  I have changed my routine.  I stopped exercising since last update I made here and decided to start juicing 3x a day and for a better restart on my exercise routine, I decided to start detoxing my body drinking the 2 liters of detox water I prepare every night. So its a good diffrence without exercising.  But I am going to be back to my exercise. I read that this helps to start seeing more results. Oh and I am still eating healthy. I have totally quit soda, candy, junk food. I prepare my meals and only I allow myself 1 day to eat what I crave but measured portions.  How is everyone else doing??     Let's keep up the good choices and see results! !    Don't get discouraged if there's a little gain or no weight difference in a week :cheer:


----------



## slyn (Nov 19, 2013)

I was sick for about 5 weeks, in and out of the hospital. I am finally on the mend and beginning to hit the gym again!

  I am a huge energy drink fan, but they are not good for you at all. My friend introduced me to a whole line of health drinks and supplements that have really boost my energy level. It is amazing, they are all natural. There is never a crash at the end. 

  I thought maybe some of you would also be interested in similar products. Since I cannot advertise on here, that is not my intention, send me an e-mail for more information!

  I am hoping to lose around 10 more pounds by Christmas!

  Hope this helps someone!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 9, 2014)

Is this still going on? I'd like to join if it's not too late!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 9, 2014)

We should resurrect this thread


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 9, 2014)

I'll post for now and hopefully it gets revived. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Height: 5'7
  SW: 163.0
  CW: 163.0
  GW: 133.0

  A few years ago I gained around 30 pounds.. Did a bootcamp style summer with one of my best friends and lost it all within 4 months. Then I put it all back on over the past 3 years plus about 10 more.. Now I just keep gaining and losing the same 5 pounds.. I have great days and terrible days but they tend to cancel each other out. Just trying to make a more permanent change..

  If anyone uses myfitnesspal, please add me! I could use a buddy: vkoll.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 9, 2014)

I started going to the gym 3 weeks ago. Every day resting on the weekends.  Before the holidays I started eating clean and working out 2-3 days a week and now I'm up to 5 days a week.  I'm so hard to lose weight cause I gain muscle right away from always being sporty. But out of the 30 lbs I want to lose I'm down 7 pounds already.  It's only hard to start after u start it's an addiction to be healthier and be fitter for your own good.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I started going to the gym 3 weeks ago. Every day resting on the weekends. Before the holidays I started eating clean and working out 2-3 days a week and now I'm up to 5 days a week. I'm so hard to lose weight cause I gain muscle right away from always being sporty. But out of the 30 lbs I want to lose I'm down 7 pounds already. It's only hard to start after u start it's an addiction to be healthier and be fitter for your own good.


  That's awesome!!! Do you do measurements as well? You've probably lost a lot more than 7 pounds of fat putting on muscle. And it's totally an addiction, one that I'm working on having again lol.

  I'm not a big fan of the gym but I have some Jillian Michaels DVDs at home (some of which I haven't even used yet despite having them for almost a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I used to run, but now my sports bra doesn't even fit.. My goal for right now is just to log all of my meals in myfitnesspal and focus on getting nutrition in and junk out. Once that habit is down, I can focus on a more regular exercise routine. I find if I try to commit to too many mini goals at once I get overwhelmed and give up.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's true. It's one thing at a time !!!  But keep yourself motivated   I haven't measured but I can tell jeans a bit looser


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I haven't measured but I can tell jeans a bit looser


  Trying to! It can be tough during the winter but now that the days are longer and the sun's out more often I have more energy. I want to do a big spring cleaning of my closet but I want to get to my goal first so I know what's going to eventually fit again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's motivation in itself haha..

  Loose clothes are a great feeling when you're working on your fitness!


----------



## josephine90 (Mar 10, 2014)

I broke my scale lol, i was mopping the floor, so i placed it on a table and it fell. I guess it knows i hate it!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 10, 2014)

Id like to join pretty please!  I started working out  a year and some change ago at the gym with my brother as motivation because he would do football conditioning and I would learn heavy lift techniques and form.  I'd run 3 miles a day 5x a week ( not fun with DD's) & We'd alternate leg days, back, shoulders, biceps, blah blah. I kept up and gained muscle but could not for the life of me lose all my tummy roll after I had my daughter! I lost weight but not exactly where I wanted to. It's not terrible because I'm good at hiding it lol (not good) but I know it's not where I want to be. So this winter I took a break and only focused on trying to eat clean and rehab my knee. I started up again at home with lifting last month and so far so good only sometimes I lose motivation working out alone. Id love to hear your tips/ motivations! I'm looking to drop more body fat and work on my tummy rolls of doom! Lol  If any of you have questions as to which supplements/ protein/ pre's are good to take let me know! I've tried lots but for starters I would say definitely watch you water intake and drink more! Also nutrition is important and eating small frequent meals. I know most of us work and it gets hard but if you just eat in moderation and see where that takes you first I'm sure you'll see results and slowly start to gain motivation to eat better and move around!  Starting: 5'7 167lbs Today: 155 lbs Goal for now: 145 lbs I don't care about the weight really just want my body in the right place   (Long annoying post over now  )


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 10, 2014)

@deadsavvy I go through the same thing.  I started eating cleaner and def focusing ok ab work to burn fat and tone my muscles. Maybe you've gotten ur body used to the same work out ? How about shocking ur body with a bootcamp style work out or even a dif type of cardio like Zumba?


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 10, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @deadsavvy I go through the same thing. I started eating cleaner and def focusing ok ab work to burn fat and tone my muscles. Maybe you've gotten ur body used to the same work out ? How about shocking ur body with a bootcamp style work out or even a dif type of cardio like Zumba?


  Yep I'd love to try some crazy bootcamp workout or even zumba again hehe I tried a class before and just couldn't stop giggling. I know i'm immature sometimes lmao! I wonder how it is on xbox Kinect...Or wip out the old school Taebo! YASSS lol.

  I try and shock my body with a different routine and HIIT workouts which def do help but its the midsection that im stuck on. I need more ab/core workouts in my life.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will try tonight, thanks!


----------



## Denae78 (Mar 10, 2014)

I love this idea. Ill participate for sure. I had a huge lifestyle change two years ago. Moved from the city to a small town and quit my high stress job to stay at home with my two kids. I didnt really know anyone here and after the first year I had gained a lot of weight. Last year I started watching what I ate and exercising and lost about 35 lbs. I managed to keep most of that off but still have a ways to go. Going on vacation this week but will start when i get back.  Height 5'11 Cw 185 Gw about 160  Sorry for the huge post!


----------

